# In Delaware they call them Kingfish....



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Had a good day yesterday.

Caught well over 100.
Threw some back too.



As we were cleaning for two hours the baskey finally started to get empy. The driveway is covered in scales today.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Good eats right there.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks like you caught a few fish to go with those Coors Light's!


----------



## Gamehunter (Jul 21, 2012)

Mighty Tasty


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Ummm good eats ... and lots of them ... time to break out the electric filet knife ... one guy cutting the filets out and one removing the rib cage and with the electric knife you can get him filets as fast as he came remove the ribcages


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Whered you catch those? Yesterday me and my wife fished fort macon. She caught one 19 inch black drum and one sea mullet. I caught one 12 inch bluefish.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Ah, "roundhead" in Virginia...good eats.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

"SHARKBAIT"any where i fish


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thats some good eatin' right there


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

oh them sandtigers sure do love a good mullet!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

dont some people call those whiting also ? i've always known them as roundhead and they are excellent table fair,i prefer mine fried...


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Around my house they are called "Dinner".


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

sudshunter said:


> dont some people call those whiting also ? i've always known them as roundhead and they are excellent table fair,i prefer mine fried...


dem south cackalacky talkers call'em whiting


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> dem south cackalacky talkers call'em whiting


And dem red drum yall like so much are spottails down here.

Speckled trout are Winter Trout and grey trout are Summer trout.

We all messed up with names in the Low Country.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

A rose by any other name is still...Well you get it.

Yea rounds heads whiting, seamullet. 
They are still chomping. Fished it again yesterday and the small ones seemed to have chased away the bigger ones. Will try again as soon as I can.

A friend and I cleaned fish for an hour. He has the scaling part down pretty good and I can filet them faster then he can scale. So I drink a beer first and let him stack em up for me. Most of the bigger ones I just filet and skin...They were good last night too.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Heard the Biggins are back chewin today on the north end...


----------

